# JTF-AFG Air Wing Stands Down, Shares Stats



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2011)

> The Joint Task Force Afghanistan (JTF-Afg) Air Wing officially ended its operations today at Kandahar Airfield in a ceremony attended by key leaders of the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF), as well as the Canadian Forces (CF) members currently deployed at Kandahar Airfield.  This comes on the heels of the end of the CF’s combat mission in Afghanistan, which concluded in July.
> 
> (.....)
> 
> ...


Source:  CEFCOM news release, 18 Aug 11

Stats in attached chart

_- edited to add more info re:  timeframe of stats -_


----------



## dimsum (18 Aug 2011)

The stats for the Heron are amazing, especially b/c they only started in 2008 and (normally) only had 1 up at a time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The stats for the Heron are amazing, especially b/c they only started in 2008 and (normally) only had 1 up at a time.


All the stats are since December 2008.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2011)

BZ to the RCAF and mission personnel for their support during their time in Afghanistan


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Aug 2011)

I wish to add my thanks to the members of the Royal Canadian Air Force who flew in support of us in Afghanistan in 08-09.  I know for a fact you saved many lives.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Aug 2011)

Wow, almost a tenth of a million passengers lifted in 2 1/2 years!  Well done!


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Aug 2011)

I want to thank the crews that flew home all our fallen and in particular the crews that flew the three fallen from 3 Sep 2008. You brought our sons, our daughters, our brothers and sisters in arms home and treated them with the diginity and the respect they are due .  

Bless you. The troops are looking after you.

You will always have my support and gratitude.

Jim Seggie

There must be allergens in here.... :'(

Father of Cpl Mike Seggie, C/S 32A, 2 PPCLI BG KIA 3 Sep 2008

G2G could you pass this on to the CAS? Thank you


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Aug 2011)

Will do, Jim.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Aug 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Will do, Jim.



Thank you. That is there MOST important duty and they got it right every time.


----------

